
Extendable Version Manager with Support for Python, Ruby, Node, Elixir and More - fouc
https://github.com/asdf-vm/asdf
======
fouc
You can switch npm, pyenv and rbenv/rvm to asdf now. It’s pretty nice. Having
one tool handle all the versioning is great and jetbrains supports it out of
the box.

